# Trying new BF designs



## Harryssss (2/12/14)

For the guys who could not make it to vape meet to feel this one!!!
*Description*


*Bottom fed*
*18650 Battery*
*10ml juice bottle*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

Harryssss said:


> View attachment 16502
> View attachment 16503
> View attachment 16504
> View attachment 16505
> ...



@Harryssss just one question. with the atty sunk into the mod. how does the airflow control work?


----------



## ESH (2/12/14)

Very nice. some true craftsmanship.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss (2/12/14)

@Marzuq this atty has no airflow control but there is a 2mm gap right around the atty for air intake.
And thanks I will keep that in mind and get a atty with airflow control


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

Harryssss said:


> @Marzuq this atty has no airflow control but there is a 2mm gap right around the atty for air intake.
> And thanks I will keep that in mind and get a atty with airflow control



thanks. it looks really good as all your mods do.


----------



## Yiannaki (2/12/14)

Nice work @Harryssss 

I love the design on the 'hinged doors' for the bottle and the battery  Very cool!

My only concern would be the same as that of @Marzuq with regard to airflow control as well as ability to swap out RDA's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

